# R32 Axle replacments?



## lmach2 (Feb 24, 2021)

Recently purchased an R32 GTR (finally joined the gang). I was doing some diagnostics and found that the CV joints on the back axles are pretty loud when turning. I haven't checked them out yet to see if the boots just need to be replaced and some cleaning, but I think it's pretty safe to assume there's some issue with at least one of them.
If said joins are beyond saving, are there any other cars that have the same (or similar) axles that I can use instead of trying to find an OEM or low mileage replacement? I was thinking maybe the 300zx had similar axles but I just wanted to know if there was any way to save money in hopes I wouldn't have to remanufacture the parts.\

For reference, the part number i'm looking for is 39600-05U00 depending on what I find later is the problem.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Sure it’s not an aftermarket LSD ?


----------



## lmach2 (Feb 24, 2021)

lightspeed said:


> Sure it’s not an aftermarket LSD ?


I took it out for a drive yesterday and tried to take some turns to see if it made the sound again and it didn't really make any noises. I think you're right and that it might just be the LSD. I'll check it out and see if it's either that (hopefully the previous owner didn't do something weird/dumb to it like jb weld it)
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

When low speed manoeuvring many aftermarket diffs clunk like #^*!. Careful choice of oil and use of slip additives can negate this to some extent.


----------



## lmach2 (Feb 24, 2021)

lightspeed said:


> When low speed manoeuvring many aftermarket diffs clunk like #^*!. Careful choice of oil and use of slip additives can negate this to some extent.


Jacked it up this past weekend and noticed that the rear diff wasn't stock. I checked the fluids and they weren't topped off so I filled it to top it off and everything was fine after that. Guess I probably should have checked that first before asking.

Thank you!


----------

